# First day with the new sawmill



## Woodsrover (Mar 19, 2012)

Spent Saturday milling up some white pine logs I had stacked up a few weeks ago. A few test cuts to figure out speed and blade tension and I was doing pretty well.

View attachment 229706


View attachment 229707


View attachment 229708


View attachment 229709


View attachment 229710


----------



## Woodsrover (Mar 19, 2012)

More pictures.

View attachment 229712


View attachment 229713


View attachment 229714


----------



## hamish (Mar 19, 2012)

Looking good, how do you like it thus far?


----------



## Woodsrover (Mar 19, 2012)

I like it. I'm all new at this sawmill stuff but I'm having fun. I have enough projects to do around the house over the next year that it will pay for itself and I have a whole bunch of white pine timber so why not start a new hobby!

The Norwood Mill was simple to build and set up and simple to operate. I'm having a good time with it. Can't wait to get out of work and mill some more!


----------



## hamish (Mar 19, 2012)

Well it appears you have spent some time turning wrenches............if the Landrovers are any indication!


----------



## Woodsrover (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, I've spent some time playing with old Land Rovers. Restored my first one about 12 years ago. Did the second two years ago.

Here's the first one on Mosquito Pass in Colorado back in 2000. It's a 1974 88".







Here's the second on before and after. It's a 1967 109".


----------



## mikeb1079 (Mar 19, 2012)

wow! those rovers are sweet. mill lookin good too! keep up the nice work...


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for these.


----------

